# jsnotify.exe triggers security alert



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

I just updated my Java to version 6.0.19

This triggered Norton 2010 to start complaining that jsnotify.exe was new file that hasn't been tested for problems. Which doesn't mean that it causes any problems.

I told Norton to remove the file, not the best approach. Firefox then started complaining that it couldn't find jsnotify every time I started Firefox.

I decided that I had too many versions of Java on my computer so I uninstalled all of them. Then re-installed the latest version.

Which of course put me right back to Norton complaining about jsnotify. I solved my irritation by accessing the "Tools" menu and the "Add on" sub-menu in Firefox and "disabled" Java Quick Starter.

None of this really accomplishes anything, but I don't like the dozens of programs, applets and DLLs, that get loaded every time we start our computers. I especially dislike how difficult it is to figure out what's needed and what isn't.

It is not all bad news, it seems that everything that your computer does automatically for you, requires several modules and files to operate. So killing extra files can also kill features that you like.

It's obviously a control issue for me, I'd like to disable everything that I don't like and enable everything that I like. But Microsoft doesn't want you deciding what runs and what doesn't.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

You can download Autoruns for Windows, might help you out.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb963902.aspx

Or you could download Sysinternals Suite.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb842062.aspx

Either of these might help you.

.


----------

